
StatusEntry: Affordable Status Page Product as SaaS - philip_johnson
https://www.statusentry.com/
======
philip_johnson
After needing a public status page for one of our products in the company I
worked at, we saw that it was pretty expensive just to serve a public status
page. So, we decided to build an affordable solution. We have more ideas to
integrate on top of this product and we would really appreciate any feedbacks
before we invest more into it. We want to see how much the community considers
it valuable to spend more efforts.

You can see our short product tour video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLpEl7Y2DeU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLpEl7Y2DeU)

We love startups and there is a completely free plan with fundamental
features!
[https://www.statusentry.com/pricing](https://www.statusentry.com/pricing)

We would really appreciate any feedback and trying out StatusEntry.

